# AMA Now has Paypal for Rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that AMA is now in the 21st Century with a link for Paypal. You just go to the AMA site and see the links on the left hand side. Click on the link for donation to rescue and see our new link. I am very proud that we were able to accomplish this. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea :chili::chili: Good news and welcome to the 21st C. It's a good thing to make donating easier


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhhh, life just got easier! Now I'm that much closer to winning a prize in our SM raffle!!! :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

please e-mail me privately if you have made a donation, so I can verify. We are still working on the finer points of getting this info to ME. LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

AMA Donation Page


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
Edie, we've been waiting for this since we met!! 

Oh yes!!! I am thrilled beyond words. This is too cool for school ~ :chili:

:exploding: Yep, I'm so excited, my head is going to blow off ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just saw the pictures of the recent rescues :wub: and sent in a donation. Now I'll take the 2nd pup from the right, thankyouverymuch. 

Seriously, PayPal makes it sooo easy, and the pictures make it so worthwhile!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You are certainly close enough to get one and we have more on the way. Anxiously awaiting the birth of the pups due on the 24th. Hugs,Edie


----------

